# MAGA point



## Al White (Jun 23, 2017)

Red White and Blue   Not sure of what it really is, but whoever had it, sharpened it and got all they could out if it.


----------



## dtala (Jun 23, 2017)

Coastal Plains chert, heat treated. Hard to tell type, need a flatter profile pic.

nice find


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 28, 2017)

As a bow hunter, I always get a chuckle out of seeing stone Arrowheads that are used up or resharpened alot.

I have a couple mutiple use, modern day arrowheads resharpened with a couple quick passes on a hone stone.  Others have been "retired" and hung with deer mounts.  Other "best flying" arrows have been lost in the field (but not without allot search time).

After a quick thank you for living when/where I do, I like to wonder if the fella who lost it was as "upset" as me when I loose a good one on a miss.  Or how many animals were provided for him/family with that arrowhead.  Or even IF they even considered that one lucky or not...

Anyway great find congrats.


----------



## Clifton Hicks (Jul 12, 2017)

Very nice. Hard to say what it is, but judging by the size and general shape it is probably Late Archaic/Early Woodland Period. These type of heavier, stemmed points appear to have been used as both spearpoints and knives. Like a prehistoric multitool.


----------



## Al White (Jul 13, 2017)

Here is a shot of the point, with a few others I've picked up over the past few months.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jul 13, 2017)

Nice.

Wow.   that maga point sure is used up...I am going "lucky" point.


----------

